# [GRUB] menu.lst nie jest używany

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Po zainstalowaniu Gentoo z livecd, wyswietla mi sie:

```
grub>
```

Zawartosc mojego menu.lst:

```
default 0

timeout 0

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7
```

Arfrever: Wątek wydzielony stąd.

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

================================================

Przeinstaluj GRUB w MBR ponownie, używając poprawnego argumentu polecenia `root`.Last edited by Arfrever on Thu Jul 17, 2008 4:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Przy czym GRUB nie pokazuje zadzych bledow, po prostu wyskakuje wiersz polecen GRUB'a...

================================================

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Przeinstaluj GRUB w MBR ponownie, używając poprawnego argumentu polecenia `root`.

 

Czyli jak?

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## Arfrever

Uruchom system z LiveCD i pokaż wynik:

```
fdisk -l
```

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

```
Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xd621ea1a

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        1605    12892131    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            2877       24321   172256962+   5  Extended

/dev/sda3   *        1606        2876    10209307+  83  Linux

/dev/sda5            7740       24256   132672771    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda6           24257       24321      522081   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda7            2877        7739    39061984+  83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order

Disk /dev/sdb: 14 MB, 14909440 bytes

1 heads, 29 sectors/track, 1004 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 29 * 512 = 14848 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000d9e72

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

```

Gentoo jest na sda3.

Nie mam osobnej partycji /boot, w katalogu /boot/ mam:

```
System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

boot

grub

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

```

W /boot/grub/:

```
e2fs_stage1_5  grub.conf    minix_stage1_5     stage2_eltorito

fat_stage1_5   iso9660_stage1_5  reiserfs_stage1_5  ufs2_stage1_5

ffs_stage1_5   jfs_stage1_5    stage1          vstafs_stage1_5

glidevice.map  menu.lst       stage2          xfs_stage1_5
```

Nie ma tam opisanego 

```
splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

Wiec wycommentowalem go w menu.lst, ale nic to nie dalo:/Last edited by mieszkoslusarczyk on Thu Jul 17, 2008 4:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Może wykonaj:

```
grub

root (hd0,2)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Może wykonaj:
> 
> ```
> grub
> 
> ...

 

W konsoli GRUB'a?

----------

## Arfrever

 *mieszkoslusarczyk wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   Może wykonaj:
> 
> ```
> grub
> 
> ...

 

Tak. To standardowy sposób instalacji.

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Startujac system z dysku, zareagowal tylko na

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> root (hd0,2)
> 
> setup (hd0)

 

I nie pomoglo...

(Polecen "grub" i "quit" w ogole nie zrozumial)

==============================

Z LiveCD:

```
livecd ~ # grub

grub> root (hd0,2)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0) 

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 2: Bad file or directory type

grub> quit

livecd ~ # 
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *mieszkoslusarczyk wrote:*   

> Z LiveCD:
> 
> ```
> livecd ~ # grub
> 
> ...

 

Może najpierw trzeba wykonać `chroot`...

Wykonaj czynności opisane tutaj ("Kopiowanie informacji o DNS", "Montowanie systemów plików /proc i /dev" i "Zmiana środowiska"), a następnie:

```
emerge -1 grub

grub 

root (hd0,2) 

setup (hd0) 

quit
```

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Mam zamontowac zainstalowane gentoo pod /mnt/gentoo ?

----------

## Arfrever

 *mieszkoslusarczyk wrote:*   

> Mam zamontowac zainstalowane gentoo pod /mnt/gentoo ?

 

Jeśli ten katalog już istnieje, to tak.

(Gdyby nie istniał, to go utwórz: `mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo`)

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Znowu:

```
(chroot) livecd / # grub

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

    GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> root (hd0,2)

setup (hd0)

quitroot (hd0,2)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 2: Bad file or directory type

grub> quitroot (hd0,2)

Error 27: Unrecognized command

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 2: Bad file or directory type

grub> 

```

Sprawdze czy dziala....

=================================================

Nie dziala...:/

=================================================

Niestety, ale musze zaraz spadac do domu, gdzie nie mam internetu, wiec moze sprobuje zainstalowac go raz jeszcze...

----------

## Arfrever

Sprawdź, czy w powłoce GRUBu działa to polecenie:

```
configfile (hd0,2)/boot/grub/menu.lst
```

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Zainstalowale gentoo, tym razem z osobna partycja /boot i dziala.

----------

